# Manual Wire Bending Machine



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Any of you thought about getting a wire bending machine, there are a host of manual units out there and the price varies greatly,

You can spend as little as ~$80.00 at Harbor Freight or a couple of grand for some really nice ones.

I have watched all the YouTube vids and the Harbor Freight Bench model looks like it will do what I want, I may need to make a smaller die than 1 inch, but that is no big deal.

Here is the link to the HF unit http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-bar-and-rod-bender-38471.html

I have so many wire slings and there are some mods that I can't do unless I bend the forks..... I think this is on my list of their next 20% off sale ;-)

wll


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds good can't wait to see your output


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Wll 
Personally I think $80 is not a bad price for something that you can make improvements to your current sshooters and future shooters. Not to mention that you can probably make your own to your own personal preference. If you think about it that is money well spent especially considering a new shooter from one of the vendors is probably going to cost between $60 and $100
I'm a wood guy so for me it's not am option but for you I say go for it. 
Just my two cents. 
Take care

Clint


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have used benders like this before and they perform quite well for construction work. My concern is that most of the construction I have done is with longer bars than would normally be used for a slingshot. Frequently, the shortest bend you can perform is for a 4" long tail sticking out. A lot of slingshots need bends on 1" to 2" tails.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigdh2000 said:


> I have used benders like this before and they perform quite well for construction work. My concern is that most of the construction I have done is with longer bars than would normally be used for a slingshot. Frequently, the shortest bend you can perform is for a 4" long tail sticking out. A lot of slingshots need bends on 1" to 2" tails.


That is my concern too. I will check this unit out today as I have a HB very close by. From some of the vids I have seen, I may be able to do it, we will see.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wll said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used benders like this before and they perform quite well for construction work. My concern is that most of the construction I have done is with longer bars than would normally be used for a slingshot. Frequently, the shortest bend you can perform is for a 4" long tail sticking out. A lot of slingshots need bends on 1" to 2" tails.
> ...


if you sign up for their emails they always send 20% coupons all the time and they text you with real good coupons if you sign up for them on the site


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing the outcome.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just bought this one to test,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-S-326-Mighty-Wire-Bender-Coiler-/281324880356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41804501e4

It may work, if not it is to HB I go. My bud is giving me a 20% off coupon tomorrow. i keep getting the coupons, but keep tossing them ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe you can make and sell them and pay the machine off fast .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it should work ... keep us posted!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> Just bought this one to test,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-S-326-Mighty-Wire-Bender-Coiler-/281324880356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41804501e4
> 
> It may work, if not it is to HB I go. My bud is giving me a 20% off coupon tomorrow. i keep getting the coupons, but keep tossing them ;- )
> ...


This is the one I have and for slingshots and the small radius's it works the beat. My friend has the large one from HF and it is a little large for what you want I think.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If you haven't seen this yet. It's the first of four DIY videos.

Well that didn't work. I'll post it later.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

wll said:


> Just bought this one to test,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-S-326-Mighty-Wire-Bender-Coiler-/281324880356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41804501e4
> 
> ...


This one looks a lot better and is more for the type of work you plan to perform.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought this one to test,
> ...


That is great to know, I'm looking forward to doing some experiments and see if I can make some small adjustments to make the F-16 a little better and an more universal attachment method, I'm excited !'

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought this one to test,
> ...


I was about to suggest this type, Roger... All you should really need :thumbsup:

The other is very handy if you've got the wallet, place/space to mount it, time to figure it out, have other uses planned for it, and you're real good at keeping things organized(Many parts to lose... Parts that look just like 200+ random other items found floating around your typical shop)

Won't take long before you're proficient with the simple "bending/turning fork".. No reason you shouldn't be able to bend yourself some original designs from scratch, with just a little practice..


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The 18-50 that SamuraiSamoht just posted in the gallery was bent using the small tube bender. It will bend a tight radius with the 1/4 steel rod.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> The 18-50 that SamuraiSamoht just posted in the gallery was bent using the small tube bender. It will bend a tight radius with the 1/4 steel rod.


Very cool Roger ... If I can do just a few adjustments, I'll be as happy as a flee that owns his own dog ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very cool Roger ... If I can do just a few adjustments, I'll be as happy as a flee that owns his own dog ;- )

The 18-50 that SamuraiSamoht just posted in the gallery was bent using the small tube bender. It will bend a tight radius with the 1/4 steel rod.

*Flea, not Flee*

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Wii

that to me also looks to be one that would work - what diameter rod are you thinking of using?

nut


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> Wii
> 
> that to me also looks to be one that would work - what diameter rod are you thinking of using?
> 
> nut


I'll be just modifying a commercial wire sling so it would be 1/4 wire. If the commercial mods work out for me there maybe no need to go further, but a small one piece slightly extended sling using 1/4" or ? rod would be nice ;- )

wll


----------

